
Literature-Based Discovery - polm23
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Literature-based_discovery
======
sanxiyn
There was a recent paper published in Nature about this applied to materials
science: [https://www.technologyreview.com/f/613933/ai-nlp-
scientific-...](https://www.technologyreview.com/f/613933/ai-nlp-scientific-
abstracts-material-science/)

------
whatshisface
It's really weird that this has a name. Reading papers and deducing new
knowledge is all theoretical physicsts do. The same goes for theoretical-
anything-else.

~~~
drongoking
Within a field it's what most scientists do. Between fields, or subfields,
it's less common. When a field gets very large such that no one can keep up
with it all, Literature-Based Discovery by machine is useful.

------
polm23
Would love to hear from anyone who experience actually using this.

~~~
sansnomme
There are quite a few machine learning projects focused on automating this. No
idea how effective in practice. E.g. India recently launched a massive
academic paper archive specifically for this purpose.

